
CIA Didn’t Trust FBI Created Bogus Update to Steal Data and Spy on Fellow Agencies - sjreese
http://wccftech.com/cia-didnt-trust-fbi-nsa-installed-fake-updates/
======
willstrafach
Title is completely made up and not reflected in any of the published
documents. Liaison services are foreign agencies.

